# Diet advice - running out of ideas!



## lucy123 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all,

I saw my consultant today who has tweaked my diet even more. 

I am struggling for new ideas but know I really need to stay motivated and stick to this.

So do you have any suggestions what meals/snacks I could have for any of the following - they have to be low gi too!

Breakfast 250 cals
Lunch      250 cals
Dinner     500 cals
Snacks    100 cals


Sorry - I know i am asking a lot but need to shop shortly!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 17, 2011)

Arrrgh! Sorry, brain has gone into a fug!

Hopefully someone a bit more switched on can help!!

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks Andy! I know that feeling today!


----------



## veganlass (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/

I am following now Dr Neal Barnards Plan .


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi Veganlass,

Yes I am following Rick Gallops book which is also mentioned. I like the traffic light system as I then have to do little thinking.

I am fine with Low GI - but what is the easiest way to convert to calories too, so I have both low gi and sticking to the calories?


----------



## AJLang (Jun 17, 2011)

hi Lucy I dont have any answers but thinking of you and wishing you good luck


----------



## trophywench (Jun 17, 2011)

Not an employee of Collins, I promise!!

Collins Gen CALORIE counter - gives, Cals, Fat, Protein, Carbs and fibre all per 100g/100ml.  And costs ?3.99.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have heard of this book, but the reviews did say that even eggs are per 100g rather than per egg, and that tomatoes and aubergine aren't listed - the reviews sort of put me off! I may purchase though if can't find anything else, so thanks for the link Trophywrench.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 17, 2011)

veganlass said:


> http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/
> 
> I am following now Dr Neal Barnards Plan .




Hi Veganlass,

I just had another quick look at the link you provided and in looking at the low gi recipes these do give calories as well - this has helped me loads to plan my menu for the whole week so thank you so much!!


----------



## veganlass (Jun 18, 2011)

Your welcome. 

Ive just received a Low GI recipe book from Amazon written by Dr Neal Barnard.


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 18, 2011)

I can highly recommend Rick Gallops book the 'express diet' too. I have even had emails from the man himself. He follows the traffic light system which is really easy to follow and some very nice recipes too. I will have a look at DR Barnard too - thanks.


----------

